# Where "Malware" comes from



## getopt (Oct 15, 2020)

Our Criminal Complaint: German Made State Malware Company FinFisher Raided
					

The public prosecutor has searched multiple premises of the FinFisher company group in Munich and Romania. They are suspected of having exported state malware without the required authorization. The investigations follow a criminal complaint we filed together with other NGOs.




					netzpolitik.org


----------

